# bitcomet



## jabil (3 Février 2006)

je cherche à installer "bitcomet"
est ce que vous connaissez
y a t il une version MAC


----------



## ikiki (3 Février 2006)

...  ... essaies toujours sur le forum internet...


----------



## supermoquette (3 Février 2006)

Fais une recherche avec bittorrent, les fondateurs du protocol offrent eux-mêmes une version du client pour mac.


----------

